# Gestrichelte Linie als Kontur



## solomat (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wollt mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich eine gestrichelte Linie als Kontur zum umranden wählen bzw. wenn man das nirgends wählen kann, wie ich das erstellen kann.

Liebe Grüße Maik


----------



## aTa (30. Januar 2004)

Hi,
also ich machs immer so dass ich voll ins Pic reinzoom und dann mit dem Bleistift die Linie zeichne und dann halt mit Copy und Paste solange rum mache bis ich dann eben die form haben will die ich brauche.
Es gibt sicher noch andere Lösungen ich kenn leider nur die


----------



## solomat (30. Januar 2004)

Ja, so ähnlich mach ichs grad. Jedoch will ich mir die Arbeit sparen und würde gern in Erfahrung bringen ob es nicht eine leichtere Methode gibt. Trotzdem vielen dank für die Antwort aTa.


----------



## aTa (30. Januar 2004)

Schau mal hier nach, das dürfte wohl das sein was du gesucht hast 


link 1

hier gibts schonmal nen thread dazu
link 2 

Benutz doch mal die Suche hier auf der Page


----------



## solomat (30. Januar 2004)

Ja, so hät ich das hier nicht posten braucen. Bin dir aber trotzdem dankbar für deine Bemühungen. Hast mir weitergeholfen.


----------



## aTa (30. Januar 2004)

Ok freut mich zu hören


----------

